# Frustrated Newbie Rant



## uberprisoner (Jan 12, 2016)

I was an Uber driver a year ago, it sucked but was bearable, did it for a year. I started again, and it is way worse now. 
I have been on part time for about a month. 
Pay has been crap. Rides have been crap. 
Drunks, crackheads, and homeless people use it now! 
Several times I have driven 10 mins to get to rider, wait for 5 mins to pick up, and drive person a mile to make $3.20! 
Lots of weird cancellations, after I am almost at pickup location, customer suddenly cancels, like it's intentional by some aholes with no life but prank ping.
I am about to give it up again, as soon as a get another job, I'm applying everywhere, Walmart, Fast food joints, anything is better than driving for Uber.
Uber was a good idea, but the execution is horrible, and with the way things are, I can't see anyone staying with them. They are destroying their supply chain(driver base). 

Any others on here frustrated?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

yup


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

uberprisoner said:


> I was an Uber driver a year ago, it sucked but was bearable, did it for a year. I started again, and it is way worse now.
> I have been on part time for about a month.
> Pay has been crap. Rides have been crap.
> Drunks, crackheads, and homeless people use it now!
> ...


There's a guy on here who claims NuberUber he get 5 rides an hour no cancellations everyone was outside waiting on the curb. He also claims he makes good money on uber. Maybe you need to pm him and ask his secret to success. He's an uber guru.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If you believe that then I have a bucket of dog shit for sale. Its amazing! When thrown on your front porch it'll turn into diamonds by the next morning.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> There's a guy on here who claims NuberUber he get 5 rides an hour no cancellations everyone was outside waiting on the curb. He also claims he makes good money on uber. Maybe you need to pm him and ask his secret to success. He's an uber guru.


That's a unicorn, sir! Lmao! There's a few guys in the San Diego forum who claim similar.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> That's a unicorn, sir! Lmao! There's a few guys in the San Diego forum who claim similar.


Or could it be that some people actually do okay on Uber? Possibly?

Has anyone here every heard of a friggin' Bell Curve????


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The Bell looks more like a long road with a single speed bump in the middle.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Or could it be that some people actually do okay on Uber? Possibly?
> 
> Has anyone here every heard of a friggin' Bell Curve????


I would love to see how well with some photos proof of pay statements, and I don't mean NYE statements.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> That's a unicorn, sir! Lmao! There's a few guys in the San Diego forum who claim similar.


Lmao. It kinda does look like a unicorn.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> I would love to see how well with some photos proof of pay statements, and I don't mean NYE statements.


15 dollars an hour before gas is what he's talking about....


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Or could it be that some people actually do okay on Uber? Possibly?
> 
> Has anyone here every heard of a friggin' Bell Curve????


If you keep that attitude up your not going to win forum member of the month.


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> If you believe that then I have a bucket of dog shit for sale. Its amazing! When thrown on your front porch it'll turn into diamonds by the next morning.


I'd take you up on the offer but I am full already from all the BS we've been getting from the tickle pile on the Atlanta forum.



ATL2SD said:


> That's a unicorn, sir! Lmao! There's a few guys in the San Diego forum who claim similar.


I hate to tell you that the Unicorn is alive and well and running up and down the streets of Atlanta.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

limepro said:


> I would love to see how well with some photos proof of pay statements, and I don't mean NYE statements.


Fine, here you go.

I made around $380 last week on Uber, I did not drive two days of the week and did one half day. Not too bad for part time hours.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

65 rides?? Jesus.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> 65 rides?? Jesus.


Yep, had a decent amount of minimum fare half mile rides and some cancellations so that is probably a tick higher than usual for me.


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> 65 rides?? Jesus.


Yep, if you know what you are doing in Atlanta. His numbers are consistent with mine, and no we don't know each other. My trip count is a little lower for the same payout probably though because I catch quite a few airport runs. They are actually very profitable for me in my situation.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> 65 rides?? Jesus.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Fine, here you go.
> 
> I made around $380 last week on Uber, I did not drive two days of the week and did one half day. Not too bad for part time hours.


Seems you purposely cut out the hours worked, so how many hours was this?

My most recent pay stub was for early last month, did 1 day since then for $26 in 1.5 hours.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Cogburn said:


> I hate to tell you that the Unicorn is alive and well and running up and down the streets of Atlanta.


I believe you. Have at it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> 65 rides?? Jesus.


That's a lot of interactions


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> 65 rides?? Jesus.


Hats off to NuberUber for posting screen shots, but $380 for 65 trips! I'm glad its not my car...that works out to $5.85 a trip. For me at least, the juice aint worth the squeeze, but if that works for him/her, then I'm glad. I just cant see how any driver in Atlanta could justify 65 trips at 0.75 cents a mile and 12 cents a minute.


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

R44KDEN said:


> Hats off to NuberUber for posting screen shots, but $380 for 65 trips! I'm glad its not my car...that works out to $5.85 a trip. For me at least, the juice aint worth the squeeze, but if that works for him/her, then I'm glad. I just cant see how any driver in Atlanta could justify 65 trips at 0.75 cents a mile and 12 cents a minute.


When you get a lot of minimum fare trips and very few dead miles it makes a big difference.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Cogburn said:


> When you get a lot of minimum fare trips and very few dead miles it makes a big difference.


You guys are the temporary future of Uber, good luck.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Cogburn said:


> Yep, if you know what you are doing in Atlanta. His numbers are consistent with mine, and no we don't know each other. My trip count is a little lower for the same payout probably though because I catch quite a few airport runs. They are actually very profitable for me in my situation.


Well then - you and he can probably get your own 'tickle pile' going then.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> Seems you purposely cut out the hours worked, so how many hours was this?
> 
> My most recent pay stub was for early last month, did 1 day since then for $26 in 1.5 hours.


He is part time and makes 5 trips an hour - so would be about 13 hours.


----------



## uberprisoner (Jan 12, 2016)

I made $20 tonight in 3 hours 12-3, lol.... How do you guys take screen shots? 2 phones? or is there an app for that?


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The Bell looks more like a long road with a single speed bump in the middle.


I snorted soda out of my nose! That's funny right there!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

uberprisoner said:


> I made $20 tonight in 3 hours 12-3, lol.... How do you guys take screen shots? 2 phones? or is there an app for that?


If you're using Android just hold the sleep button and the volume-down button simultaneously until it grabs the shot.

On apple I think it's home + vol dwn but I don't waste money on apple shit so I don't really know for sure.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's all fun n games til some shank brings lice into your car.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> 65 rides?? Jesus.


Just think of the money he made for Uber in SRF fees alone.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

That's about what I do, about $15 an hour after expenses, higher on Friday and Saturday. Uber is part time for me though so I typically only drive when I know it's going to be busy (as much as you can "know"). I would never recommend ubering for anything more than extra money on top of a steady job though. Having it be your primary income would be brutal.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

uberprisoner said:


> I was an Uber driver a year ago, it sucked but was bearable, did it for a year. I started again, and it is way worse now.
> I have been on part time for about a month.
> Pay has been crap. Rides have been crap.
> Drunks, crackheads, and homeless people use it now!
> ...


Don't take this as condescending but are you younger looking for some spending cash or trying to find a career and trying to pay bills and get ahead?

UberX is no way to get ahead but I've found its a nice addition because of the flexibility - big caveat: if you already have a steady job of some sort. Get an education if possible, there's lots of money out there to help you do that. If that's not possible learn a trade (for some people the reverse is true, learn a trade and skip the debt that comes with school).

Unless you are young and fkin around and enjoying being a kid flipping burgers or driving people around is no way to live. My humble opinion, ymmv.


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

Davetripd said:


> I would never recommend ubering for anything more than extra money on top of a steady job though. Having it be your primary income would be brutal.


Bingo! That is exactly what I tell people. I go so far as to tell them it is impossible to do it for a living.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I was averaging $10.50 per ride before the rate cuts. Now I'm averaging $6.40.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

JimS said:


> I was averaging $10.50 per ride before the rate cuts. Now I'm averaging $6.40.


I'm averaging $0 dollars per hour because I have enough self-respect to not accept these rate cuts, so I quit.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> I was averaging $10.50 per ride before the rate cuts. Now I'm averaging $6.40.


Yeah there will be huge variations between markets, count yourself lucky if you're in a good one but probably don't make any long term financial commitments based on UberX.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Frustrated as well. Sitting in the car for an hour in the cold just to pick up a Pax going 3 miles...for $2.34.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Fine, here you go.
> 
> I made around $380 last week on Uber, I did not drive two days of the week and did one half day. Not too bad for part time hours.


Are you kidding me? That's almost terrible even without whatever you spent on gas and wear/tear.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cogburn said:


> Bingo! That is exactly what I tell people. I go so far as to tell them it is impossible to do it for a living.


I post that there's no money to be made you said there is.. so you just lied. You post things like I make 15 dollars an hour....


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Are you kidding me? That's almost terrible even without whatever you spent on gas and wear/tear.


Please come read what these clowns say over in the Atlanta thread


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Are you kidding me? That's almost terrible even without whatever you spent on gas and wear/tear.


We haven't yet established what he defines as 'part time' hours are yet. My guess for the 66 rides would be about 40-50 hours.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> We haven't yet established what he defines as 'part time' hours are yet. My guess for the 66 rides would be about 40-50 hours.


No he/she says as soon as someone gets out the car someone gets in. No dead miles....


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> No he/she says as soon as someone gets out the car someone gets in. No dead miles....


Ahhhhhh - they are standing there waiting. I see, that is how he does 5 trips each hour. Then that makes it a total of just over 13 hours.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If you believe that then I have a bucket of dog shit for sale. Its amazing! When thrown on your front porch it'll turn into diamonds by the next morning.


........and if you throw it onto somebody's porch, pour kerosene on it, light it on fire, ring the doorbell, the people who open the door will step in it...........



NuberUber said:


> Has anyone here every heard of a friggin' Bell Curve????


Is a "Bell Curve" the result of the pounds that you put on from eating too much Taco Bell?



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> 15 dollars an hour before gas is what he's talking about....


If after two or three hours in the cab I am grossing only fifteen dollars per hour, I am going home.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...If after two or three hours in the cab I am grossing only fifteen dollars per hour, I am going home.


Why drive a cab when you can gross $8.90/hr at Starbucks?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck with your job search. It's always refreshing to read posts from members who see the writing on the wall.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is a "Bell Curve" the result of the pounds that you put on from eating too much Taco Bell?


Yes, exactly.

I think I understand why I am not getting anywhere with this crowd.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

385$ on 65 rides is not good. Post some others.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> 385$ on 65 rides is not good. Post some others.


Here you go!

This is my day so far. Started at 7:30am, I have stopped to eat breakfast, lunch, run two errands. 
I've been logged onto Uber ~ 3hours total.
around 40 miles driven
$55.43 total so far
*ONLY 5 rides total* (had one cancellation)

The weather is gorgeous outside so I am going to take a few hours to enjoy it before hopping back on. Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I am at work right now making real $ with benefits. I couldn't imagine doing Uber on weekdays.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> I am at work right now making real $ with benefits. I couldn't imagine doing Uber on weekdays.


Good for you


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I think I understand why I am not getting anywhere with this crowd.


Now I understand why you post what you do. Some people take themselves far too seriously.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Why drive a cab when you can gross $8.90/hr at Starbucks?


......because my profits are better than eight dollars ninety the hour, as a rule.............


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Here you go!
> 
> This is my day so far. Started at 7:30am, I have stopped to eat breakfast, lunch, run two errands.
> I've been logged onto Uber ~ 3hours total.
> ...


Are you male or female? ( so I know how to address your post)


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I post that there's no money to be made you said there is.. so you just lied. You post things like I make 15 dollars an hour....


The English language is not your forte.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cogburn said:


> The English language is not your forte.


Being that your an uber x driver just like me it really don't matter what my forte is ( we're in the same boat even with you achieving English proficiency) second I do most of my typing by phone and can care less about typos. Most of the time the phone auto corrects to the wrong word. 
I don't care to correct my words as long as the basic point is made.
P.s I also earn close to 80,000 annually so my bad grammar has gotten me more then what your good grammar has gotten you.....


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Being that your* an uber x driver just like me* it really don't matter what my forte is ( we're in the same boat even with you achieving English proficiency) second I do most of my typing by phone and can care less about typos. Most of the time the phone auto corrects to the wrong word.
> I don't care to correct my words as long as the basic point is made.
> P.s I also earn close to 80,000 annually so my bad grammar has gotten me more then what your good grammar has gotten you.....


Oh so now you are an Uber X driver??????

This is news.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Oh so now you are an Uber X driver??????
> 
> This is news.


Lol, I operate on the uber platform. Thanks for correcting me..


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol, I operate on the uber platform. Thanks for correcting me..


So how much have you made on the Uber platform today? Why don't you show us your payout totals?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> So how much have you made on the Uber platform today? Why don't you show us your payout totals?


Lol. You will be saddened if you saw my payout haha.
I'm not Even at work and chose to take the day off.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol. You will be saddened if you saw my payout haha.
> I'm not Even at work and chose to take the day off.


It's okay, let's see it! I will take it with a grain of salt since you drive Uber SUV or Black or whatever.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> It's okay, let's see it! I will take it with a grain of salt since you drive Uber SUV or Black or whatever.


I don't know how upload. It always say file to large... how do I do it?


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I do most of my typing by phone and can care less about typos..


I think you really wanted to say can NOT care less, because you just said you actually do care some amount



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> P.s I also earn close to 80,000 annually so my bad grammar has gotten me more then what your good grammar has gotten you.....


Lol, not that I have to compare my **** size with anyone but you got a long ways to catch up with me. I remember when my salary first got that high many years ago. I was proud for doing so well too. That is why I am semi-retired at an early age and do this when I have free time for some easy cash in my pocket and don't have to take it so seriously.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll just type it.
I made/netted after square fees 227.56 with my private clients (just 2)
Netted after fees. 247.57 black car/suv ( 7 rides)
63.10 on select ( 4 dinner rides)
13 rides netted me over 500 bucks. After all fees and commission. 

The crazy thing is uber x used to make these type of numbers. But you guys are so satisfied with mediocrity and somehow uber has convinced you to accept is as normal is completely astonishing to me...... the transportation industry is a multi billion dollar industry but all you guys want is pennies on the dollars lmao mentioning it makes me laugh. I'm not trying to be mean just keeping it real.....

I'm also a lyft mentor (35 bucks per mentee) I chose not to do any mentors.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lo


Cogburn said:


> I think you really wanted to say can NOT care less, because you just said you actually do care some amount
> 
> Lol, not that I have to compare my **** size with anyone but you got a long ways to catch up with me. I remember when my salary first got that high many years ago. I was proud for doing so well too. That is why I am semi-retired at an early age and do this when I have free time for some easy cash in my pocket and don't have to take it so seriously.


Lol you are a liar. The fact that you're so well of and driving a POS car to driver uber x tells the tale.. unlike you I'm not as gullible.


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'll just type it.
> I made/netted after square fees 227.56 with my private clients (just 2)
> Netted after fees. 247.57 black car/suv ( 7 rides)
> 63.10 on select ( 4 dinner rides)
> ...


Curious, do you own your vehicle outright?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cogburn said:


> Curious, do you own your vehicle outright?


No but I could if I wanted to. Also my wife has secondary household income. (if your trying to count my expenses.) My house has over 50,000 dollars in equity I have a nissan leaf 2013 that I will soon own outright. So I can pay for my truck at will. 2014 GMC yukon XL. Also own outright a 2004 Yukon


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> No but I could if I wanted to. Also my wife has secondary household income. (if your trying to count my expenses.) My house has over 50,000 dollars in equity I have a nissan leaf 2013 that I will soon own outright. So I can pay for my truck at will. 2014 GMC yukon XL. Also own outright a 2004 Yukon


No further questions your honor.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'll just type it.
> I made/netted after square fees 227.56 with my private clients (just 2)
> Netted after fees. 247.57 black car/suv ( 7 rides)
> 63.10 on select ( 4 dinner rides)
> ...


Thanks for sharing your numbers. I won't expect you to produce actual screenshots to prove it, but glad to see that Uber is providing you some extra money as well.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cogburn said:


> No further questions your honor.


We all have expenses, I at least know what mine are. But continue making your 15 dollars an hour beer money.
Why are we discussing my pay anyway. It started with the money that uber is stealing from uberX drivers.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> We all have expenses, I at least know what mine are. But continue making your 15 dollars an hour beer money.
> Why are we discussing my pay anyway. It started with the *money that uber is stealing from uberX drivers*.


Man, now Uber is *stealing* from folks. Better call the police!

Uber is what it is, you participate and whether you like it or not, *YOU SUPPORT UBER TOO*! You badmouth them but continue to drive for them (in whatever capacity you feel) and it comes off as hypocritical.

Do you know how many people in the US make less than $15 an hour?

42% of all workers in the US. Crazy, huh???

This should show you that while you are doing very well making all that big money ($80,000 a year is good!), almost half of Americans do not even make the "beer money" that you keep talking about at $15 per hour.

Source: http://fortune.com/2015/04/13/who-makes-15-per-hour/


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

limepro said:


> Seems you purposely cut out the hours worked, so how many hours was this?
> 
> My most recent pay stub was for early last month, did 1 day since then for $26 in 1.5 hours.


You noticed that too


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Man, now Uber is *stealing* from folks. Better call the police!
> 
> Uber is what it is, you participate and whether you like it or not, *YOU SUPPORT UBER TOO*! You badmouth them but continue to drive for them (in whatever capacity you feel) and it comes off as hypocritical.
> 
> ...


If uber didn't exist I would make more.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

maui said:


> You noticed that too


Oops, I see it now. It was 26.2 hours total.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If uber didn't exist I would make more.


How is this possible? If that is the case, then I would simply pretend that Uber did not exist, especially if it is* CUTTING into your PROFITS*.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Oops, I see it now. It was 26.2 hours total.
> 
> How is this possible? If that is the case, then I would simply pretend that Uber did not exist, especially if it is* CUTTING into your PROFITS*.


Explaining things to you is like talking to a wall. You ask the same redundant questions over and over.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Explaining things to you is like talking to a wall. You ask the same redundant questions over and over.


It is likely because you keep contradicting yourself.

You say you hate Uber and are trying to drive people away from driving for them, yet you drive for them yourself?
You say that "if Uber didn't exist [you] would make more." How is that possible? That just sounds like you are a bad businessman if that is the case. Perhaps you should stop driving Uber then, hmmm?

Your stance just makes no sense given your actions.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know why anyone here would get into a pissing contest about how much they make. We all know what the rates per mile are. And there's a limit, even with surge driving, that any good driver can make in a day. So we're left to brag in the end about how much better than minimum wage we're making. It's nothing to gloat about.


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If uber didn't exist I would make more.





NuberUber said:


> How is this possible? If that is the case, then I would simply pretend that Uber did not exist, especially if it is* CUTTING into your PROFITS*.


Oh he is just combining M.O. #1 and #4. Sour Grapes and anti-free market.

What he is trying to say is that there was a monopoly before on the livery business essentially. Uber came along and f'ed up their cash cow and they don't know how to compete in a competitive market place. Someone came along and offered the consumer choices that didn't even exist before along with competing choices and the consumer is flocking in droves.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cogburn said:


> Oh he is just combining M.O. #1 and #4. Sour Grapes and anti-free market.
> 
> What he is trying to say is that there was a monopoly before on the livery business essentially. Uber came along and f'ed up their cash cow and they don't know how to compete in a competitive market place. Someone came along and offered the consumer choices that didn't even exist before along with competing choices and the consumer is flocking in droves.


Why don't you guys respond to other forum members who criticize your claims lol. You 2 are a joke. Everyone already knows there is no money on uber X. I don't even understand why I entertain you. I'm just going to yawn at all your post.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why don't you guys respond to other forum members who criticize your claims lol. You 2 are a joke. *Everyone already knows there is no money on uber X* I don't even understand why I entertain you.


Why do you keep saying this???

It is simply not true, and every false claim you have made (more than 3 pax/hour, etc.) has been proven wrong. Take your own advice.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Why do you keep saying this???
> 
> It is simply not true, and every false claim you have made (more than 3 pax/hour, etc.) has been proven wrong. Take your own advice.


**yawn***


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Yep, had a decent amount of minimum fare half mile rides and some cancellations so that is probably a tick higher than usual for me.


Hey nuber, that's great. Can I ask how many hours you were on line and how many miles you logged?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

D"icy"K said:


> Hey nuber, that's great. Can I ask how many hours you were on line and how many miles you logged?


He/she only respond to me. And his friend I currently ignore.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

D"icy"K said:


> Hey nuber, that's great. Can I ask how many hours you were on line and how many miles you logged?


logged onto Uber ~ 3hours total.
around 40 miles driven
$55.43 total so far
*ONLY 5 rides total* (had one cancellation)


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> logged onto Uber ~ 3hours total.
> around 40 miles driven
> $55.43 total so far
> *ONLY 5 rides total* (had one cancellation)


40 miles, that's tight. I have to drive that far just to get to decent uber zone. Enjoy the ride.


----------

